# Muddy Fox Anarchy 300 - best tyres to pimp it up?



## lumbo (16 May 2017)

Ive got got a muddy.fox anarchy.300,ive.seen mixed reviews of them I have been trying to swap for a gt but nobody wants to know!.is there any fans aut there? And what are the best tyers I can get to.pimp it up?
Cheers
Lumbo


----------



## Tangoup51 (17 May 2017)

I'm a fan of MFX and there low-med range MTBs. I put these tires on my old MFX - http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/continental-vertical-2-3-rigid-mtb-tyre/

I think it was these, to make it look pretty sick I found fatter tires really did the trick, though the max I could fit on my frame on my MFX was 2.4 inch before it started rubbing during acceleration.

These tires are 2.3 so I think you should clear it as most frames MFX use seem to be the same ^^. Tho you should check as best you can if you can
clear the rear part of your frame at the back with those fat tires, also they're cheap so you dont got to worry about wearing them down too much either.


----------



## Sherbetdab (5 Jan 2019)

Muddy fox 300 never heard of it


----------

